# Bonterra camping Benicassim Xmas 08



## 106210 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi we are heading for Bonterra Camping on the 23rd December 2008. We are only there for 6 nights just to escape the usual xmas/new year UK misery. We are currently trying to decide which is the best route to take to get there. Looking at the atlas and sat nav and via michellin, the fast route is all autoroutes and motorways and toll roads which means we don't see much but the roads are likely to be clear of snow. If we were to go across france on N roads and then cross andorra before heading for the coast it is a shorter distance and no doubt better scenery but are there any issues like snow or tricky roads to know about?

We are making sprint for the Eurotunnel on the 31/12/08 so to be back in UK for the 2/1/09.

So will probably take the fast route back and overnite at the calais aire.

All advice gratefully received

thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

simplesimon said:


> and then cross andorra before heading for the coast it is a shorter distance and no doubt better scenery but are there any issues like snow or tricky roads to know about?
> s


We went through Andorra from Barcelona in mid April 2006. It was snowing even then and the road back down into France was cleared but not pleasant to drive. It was foggy and steep so not fast driving by any stretch of the imagination. It can also get very busy at weekends because of people going there for duty frees - and presumably skiing in winter.

Andorra was a bit if a dump. Alcohol might be cheaper but nothing else is and the electrical goods on sale all seemed to be last years models at more than Tesco prices. If you do decide to go there then I have reviewed Camping Valira in Andorra la Vella in the MHF database. This site is open all year round as it is a base for skiers.

As things stand at the moment perhaps you'll decide to stay in Spain; it looks like we're in for a wretched winter ! 

G


----------



## 106210 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly 

We have no plans to Stay in Andorra it would be only passing through to get to the Spanish Coast. Should we expect snow in December ?

It seems a shame to have a motorhome and just use it to thrash down the autoroutes. Time is limited for us as we both work so tempting as it would be to stay in Spain for the whole winter I am afraid it is a non starter.

If anyone can throw more light on what we should expect conditions to be like that would be very useful.

Thanks


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a long drive for 6 days !. I wouldn't take your route. Have a look at going down the middle motorway in France. Most of it is free. Then look at the route via Pau and Oleron St Marie and cross into Spain via the tunnel at Col de Somport. Then go Jaca, Huesca and Zaragoza. Then go Teruel and down to Valencia. They are all great mostly new roads and the run up to the tunnel at Somport is fantastic. You won't have to pay a penny in Spain in tolls. Unless the weather is particularly bad the road up to Somport is kept clear.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

I have to agree it is a long way for six nights, but not impossible.

What day are you leaving the UK, and when do you plan to arrive in Spain? A lot I suppose depends on where you live in the UK. If you are within spitting distance of Dover, that's a bonus.

Saying that, in that past, I have been to Sorrento - so similar distance - but for just four nights - by coach!

Russell

If I was doing that sort of journey, I would have a stop a couple of hours after Calais, and another one or two overnight stops.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Try a website called www.wunderground.com

Click on to Europe, Spain, then scroll down till you find the nearest place to where you are going, click on that. You can then look at the weather history of that place chosing any date.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi don't know if you have booked ferry/tunnel but if not may be worth paying the extra to ferry straight to Spain.
We do travel down that area quite often but couldn't advise the quickest route as we normally are fortunate enough to have time to follow our nose.
Alex.


----------



## 106210 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips and hints.

Portmouth Bilboa or Plymouth Santander are not an option due to outrageous prices. We have booked Tunnel at Folkestone fora third of the cost. Besides we want to enjoy scenary, no point having big A class windows if stuck on autoroutes. 

I really like Dollaryens suggestion as this does give us the options for scenic driving. As both the good lady and I are quite capable of night driving I can see us resting near Pau/Montabuan region before onward thrust for the campsite.

The Van is fully winterised and we will be running propane. In the event of snow, I will be carrying snow chains as well. Is there any other items I should consider taking with me that I wouldn't normally consider taking with me for a summer/uk break.

Sorry to ask so many questions but this first time overseas in depths of Winter. Trying to get some warm weather for xmas day  

All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

A long trip for a few days. I can suggest one route that we use but we take up to 14 days trundling along. It does not use any toll roads until you reach Perpignan, and then we use the spanish toll roads down as far as benidorm.

Calais-Abbeville-Rouen-Chartres-Orleans-Bourges-Clermont Ferrand-St Flour-Millau Toll Bridge-Baziers-Narbonne-Perpignan, and then into spain. There are Aires all the way along this route that can take upto a 28 foot M/H. 

Hope this may be some help.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Are there any issues with snow or tricky road conditions in Andorra in December or January ? It's a bit like someone posting on here asking what the sea conditions will be in the Channel in February.

Of course there might be.......but there again there might not be.

( and don't think Spain is flat either !..........or France for that matter )


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I have done from my house in Notts to Benidorm in exactly 48 hours in November in my old van. Thats through the tunnel and toll roads all the way.

I think 60 hours is reasonable if you keep off the toll roads. (again thats from the midlands not the port).

I also believe that Dover, Calais, Costa Blanca is quicker than Portsmouth, Bilbao, Costa Blanca (and certainly cheaper). There is a good chance of rough seas in the Bay of Biscay at that time of the year also. Never done it but heard some real horror stories.

It depends how many hours you wish to spend in the drivers seat doesn't it? Something I don't mind at all, particularly in this van.

As for the English Channel - it can be as quiet as a mill pond in February just the same as the rest of the year really!

Andorra isn't of course on the most direct route to Spain and if there is concern about snow when you go, just don't go that way!


----------



## 115217 (Aug 6, 2008)

*andora*

hi, i was a coach tour driver until a few years ago, driving all over europe on motorways & n roads, i have taken several groups to andora. from calais to andora it will take you about 22 hours on the motorways with two or three coffee breaks, i would guess almost twice as long if you don't use the motorway, expect to meet heavy traffic on the way up to andora unless you are travelling through there in the early hours, there is snow there most of the winter the snow ploughs keep the roads clear almost all of the time, lots of hairpin bends. through andora will be the longest route to your destination and in my opinion andora is not worth a visit unless you are going there for the sking.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

On a slightly different point can someone tell me if there is any chance of winter sun at Bonterra Park. The last time I was there most of the pitches were under trees and those that were'nt were fully occupied. Someone told me that they thought the trees had been cut but could not be completely sure.

Any recent visitors there?


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, I think you have to decide what your priorities are. If you are considering doing the trip in one hit from Calais, it is IMHO quite risky. Any trip through the Pyrenees in winter usually involves snow. Although the motorways are kept clear it doesn't follow that the national roads are. Having travelled back and forward to the UK many times, In winter I use the A20 route via, Orleans, Limoges, Cahors, Toulouse and Perpignan as it is easier driving and less risk of snow. Once in Spain it is possible to drive all the way to Benicassim on national roads but so do most of the truck drivers which can be a pain if you are short of time. I have been to Benicassim Bonterra Park several times over Christmas and it is a nice site with excellent facilities, The town is nice with a beautiful promenade and a range of restaurants although everything is shut on Christmas Day. We are off to La Manga from the 23rd Dec. until 8th Jan. and hope to overnight at Bonterra Park on the way down. One last word, Steer clear of Andorra, Difficult to get to, scruffy tourist trap and really not worth the effort. Hope you have aq great time !

Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Dollar Yens route through Spain is a good one. We did it on our return to France in 2005. 

We did go to Spain Via Carcassone region and the infamous autoroute along the coast through Spain, wouldn't go that way again as it is notorious for thieves.

Gelathae: Bonterra park did extend their park or did some clearing of trees when we visited in 2005 where the MCC group had a rally and so they had the winter sun. as you say the rest of the site had trees.


----------

